# Water-cleanup Primers for HVLP Spraying



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

My first foray into spraying finish (I have the HF HVLP) was with Zinsser BIN primer. The results were spectacular straight out of the can, but the primer is more expensive than other primers. Not to mention the need for DNA cleanup doesn't help with the cost per use.

Knowing that I have many painted projects in the horizon (my wife likes painted projects), I have 2 questions:

What are some suggestions/recommendations for water-cleanup primers for HVLP spraying? I don't mind having to thin and spray multiple coats to get the coverage needed. 
Has anyone successfully sprayed Zinsser 1-2-3 primer through a HVLP? I have about 2/3 of a gallon that I can experiment with. Out of the can it is quite thick, and from what I have been able to find, it can be thinned up to ~7-10% with water. Any recommendations on what I can do in addition to thinning with water? Would Floetrol be a good additive to try out?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually, there is a better and cheaper way to clean up BIN in the sprayer: use household ammonia. To me, it does a better job anyway (actually destroys shellac), but you may get some stains on aluminum parts from the ammonia (no damage, just stains). But BIN also comes in some water borne formulas, so if you want to switch you might give them a look as well.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

1-2-3 sprays great, thinned about 10% with water. Floetrol (works best with latex) breaks the surface tension of the droplets and helps them to level out. (2oz per quart) Using both together is fine because they do two different things.
The real trick is to stir using a paddle mixer in a drill at medium speed for 1 -2 minutes. This will break up the molecules and allow it to spray better.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Actually, there is a better and cheaper way to clean up BIN in the sprayer: use household ammonia. To me, it does a better job anyway (actually destroys shellac), but you may get some stains on aluminum parts from the ammonia (no damage, just stains). But BIN also comes in some water borne formulas, so if you want to switch you might give them a look as well.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I may have to try it out next time, when I run out of my gallon of DNA.



> 1-2-3 sprays great, thinned about 10% with water. Floetrol (works best with latex) breaks the surface tension of the droplets and helps them to level out. (2oz per quart) Using both together is fine because they do two different things.
> The real trick is to stir using a paddle mixer in a drill at medium speed for 1 -2 minutes. This will break up the molecules and allow it to spray better.
> 
> - Earlextech


Great advice. I'll have to try it out when I next get a free moment to do some spraying.


----------



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

> 1-2-3 sprays great, thinned about 10% with water. Floetrol (works best with latex) breaks the surface tension of the droplets and helps them to level out. (2oz per quart) Using both together is fine because they do two different things.
> The real trick is to stir using a paddle mixer in a drill at medium speed for 1 -2 minutes. This will break up the molecules and allow it to spray better.
> 
> - Earlextech


Thanks Sam! This stuff is so much better than the KILZ I was used too. Just left a review for it. The 6003 Gravity sprays Oh So Nice!


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

BIN waterbased is rubbish.

Especially if you want to spray it. KemAqua2 surfacer is a waterborne primer that is pretty good and is water cleanup. It's usually only available at SW industrial stores though , so it'd can be difficult for diy'ers to get a hold of it.


----------

